# When do you start weaning pups? Thank You Guys!!!!!



## jonkayak (Dec 19, 2008)

When do you start weaning pups? Our 10 fat Great Dane pups turned 2 weeks old yesterday and I was wondering when I should start introducing them to the mushed up food and water. Also at what age will they or can they leave the weeping box?


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 19, 2008)

With those big babies, I would be cautious about weaning too quickly  

They have just got their eyes open at 2 weeks, and probably need another week or so to start wanting to explore more of their world... hence mushed up food at maybe another week or ten days...

Julia


----------



## beagler man (Dec 19, 2008)

about 6 or 8 weeks


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Dec 19, 2008)

My Catahoulas and Black Mouth Cur pups usually start eating dry puppy food soaked in water mashed to mush at 4 weeks and by 6-7 weeks totally weaned. With my BMC gyp she gets rough with them by 7 weeks and I have to take her out or she hurts them trying to wean them. I will take her out at feeding time and only put her back with them for a little while until her milk fully goes away to avoid mastitis.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 19, 2008)

we start feeding are puppies at about 3 weeks but it all depends on the litter size. With a litter that big I would start feeding them at 3 weeks. I tried this with my last litter, a couple of breeders told me about. I did not feed them dry to start with. I fed them baby ceral and yogurt and than the mother kept cleaning up after them. Because you want as little mass to clean up with that many puppies.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with the 3- 3 1/2 week range.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys and girls, I knew someone on here would know better then me. I was thinking around  3rd or 4th week. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be starving them.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I started my Last litter of brittany pups at 3 weeks of age, and good thing too, the mother dog weened them at 4 weeks of age.


----------



## sbrown (Dec 20, 2008)

I just started my current pups at 3 weeks on some moistened puppy food mixed with some canned puppy food. At a little over 4 weeks  they are eating it well now. I knew I was going to have to do something cause they are so big and are pulling the momma down quick, I am feeding her double now twice a dat to try and keep her up.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 20, 2008)

You may have to increase for momma and pups... I wind up feeding my pups 8-10 in a litter a couple moistened cups dry food a day, or a can twice a day, and mom gets 6-8 cups of her dry (Purina Pro Plan Performance) a day.... and mine are just GSP's!

Julia


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to All!!!!!!!!!!



> and mom gets 6-8 cups of her dry (Purina Pro Plan Performance) a day.... and mine are just GSP's!



Mom was on an all you can eat buffet via vet recommendation cause of her rapid weight loss last week. She ate 35+ lbs in less then seven days  .

Started weaning the pups today at 3 weeks. I was just wondering how much you guys and gals have feed them?


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 26, 2008)

You can usually start around 3 weeks.  We weaned ours on barley or oatmeal baby cereal mixed with yogurt and a little goat's milk, then gradually switch to a large breed puppy food when they're old enough.  Good stuff!


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Wound up running several cup of Iams Large Breed Puppy food through a food processor until it was basically grit. Then mixed it with formula replacer until it was soupy for the 1st day. Now day four of the weaning and they are eating the same stuff with more whole food and about the constancy of grits. They are getting so huge.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 28, 2008)

Jon...  

After your experience with Great Danes, I will never again complain to my hubby about how much dog food we go through as pups grow...lol. 

I bet those babies are really getting pretty now!! Pictures soon?

Julia


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 28, 2008)

I put an automatic feeder in with my pups by the fourth week. They were eating dry by then..... and the automatic works wonders for alot of pups. They dont gorge themselves... but at the same time they get what they need and didnt have to fight over it.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 29, 2008)

> automatic feeder


I'll have to look into that. They are like a school of Piranhas once Maggie lays down to nurse or we bring out the puppy "mush". 



> I will never again complain to my hubby about how much dog food we go through as pups grow...lol.



One of the neighbors down the street has 3 very active labs and they actually consume on a monthly bases more dog food then my to 2 GD and German Shep. I have learned that due to the GD's inactively, a.k.a. Laziness that they really don't consume too much food. Now a nursing GD is a different story though. 



> I bet those babies are really getting pretty now!! Pictures soon?


They finally look like little Great Danes. These pics were taken a on Christmas day. They are actually much bigger now. Link to the album.

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa125/jondsheeler/

Here is PorkChop he is the sweetest puppy you will ever meet.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 29, 2008)

The first day you add an automatic feeder they may eat a good bit more, but then they realize that the food isnt going anywhere, plus they have to work for it...... and feeding goes alot smoother.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone on here for their help. You guys/gals really helped me and the wife out. I really do appreciate all yalls help (I'm sure Maggies does too). And to boot PorkChop is still in the GON/Woods family. All pups are now gone. Well we still have one very tiny little girl but she just might stay with me if I can convince the wife that I need a new Fishing buddy. Once again a big Thank you to all those that helped.


----------

